# my speedo is off...



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I just bought a brand new 05 Sentra SE. I dont feel like Im doin 55 when the speedo says 55. I got behind my friends Cadillac, which speedo is dead on...It says that the speedo is 4 mph fast. Does anybody have this same issue? Can I take it back to the dealer and they get it fixed?


----------



## Sanguinius (Mar 3, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> I just bought a brand new 05 Sentra SE. I dont feel like Im doin 55 when the speedo says 55. I got behind my friends Cadillac, which speedo is dead on...It says that the speedo is 4 mph fast. Does anybody have this same issue? Can I take it back to the dealer and they get it fixed?


I have an '03 GXE that's 3 MPH fast as well. I never bothered takling it in I just mentally kept the # in mind (I ran past a few of those signs that tell your sped and thy all told me 3 MPH over).


----------



## SR20dee (May 1, 2002)

Sanguinius said:


> I have an '03 GXE that's 3 MPH fast as well. I never bothered takling it in I just mentally kept the # in mind (I ran past a few of those signs that tell your sped and thy all told me 3 MPH over).



its by design..


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> I just bought a brand new 05 Sentra SE. I dont feel like Im doin 55 when the speedo says 55. I got behind my friends Cadillac, which speedo is dead on...It says that the speedo is 4 mph fast. Does anybody have this same issue? Can I take it back to the dealer and they get it fixed?


Maybe the Japanese are trying to give you guys the screws to you guys for not going metric.


----------



## leap.frog2 (Mar 7, 2005)

Biscuit said:


> I just bought a brand new 05 Sentra SE. I dont feel like Im doin 55 when the speedo says 55. I got behind my friends Cadillac, which speedo is dead on...It says that the speedo is 4 mph fast. Does anybody have this same issue? Can I take it back to the dealer and they get it fixed?


I also have a '01 GXE and my speedometer reads 4 above my actual rpm's. I have never worried about it. I think i just helps save me from a speeding ticket!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

good thing i always go 5mph over!


----------



## Misanthrope1144 (Jan 6, 2004)

i don't really care how fast i go , just as long as its faster than the cop thats chasing me. I love housing areas , they never find me if i get in one :thumbup: :givebeer:


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Well...I took the car over to the dealership today and some asshole mechanic told me EXACTLY HOW MUCH IT WAS OFF BY USING THE DIAGNOSTIC COMPUTER!!! But the thing is that he wouldnt fix it. It might have been because I am 15 and I was with my mama. I bout jumped him but I was having too much of a good day.

Edit: I was right...it WAS 4 mph off!!!


----------



## mavenali (Nov 22, 2002)

mine is fast by 5 mph. nothing to worry bout just kinda annoying sometimes.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Biscuit said:


> I just bought a brand new 05 Sentra SE. I dont feel like Im doin 55 when the speedo says 55. I got behind my friends Cadillac, which speedo is dead on...It says that the speedo is 4 mph fast. Does anybody have this same issue? Can I take it back to the dealer and they get it fixed?


Come again? There is no 2005 SE...and most speedometers are off by a tad, yours is off more. Different wheels and/or sized tyres can throw the speedometer off.


----------

